# Best tasting egg breeds?



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Which, in your opinion , are the best tasting eggs ?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello my beautiful wife. Congrats on your first thread. I think duck eggs are sweeter than chicken eggs.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Aw your too sweet  I think Americana eggs are the best tasting


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think its the health of the birds that make the difference. Just saying...


----------

